# Judge Jules



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Was on @ a local bar on saturday night, what a genious! got the place going big time!!

cannot wait for ibiza now ... 4 weeks 4 days


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

He's the dogs dangleys really knows how to work a crowd, have a good'un in beefa


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Went to Judgement Sunday in Ibiza a few years ago...Pure class!

Have fun :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I was in Majorca last year and was walking past BCM in Magaluf when completely out of the blue I bumped into him. Great bloke, got my photo and off I trotted.


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

I saw him in Ibiza a few years ago outside the Coastline Cafe and he was more than happy to have a chat and a few photo's. seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I listen to his podcasts whilst running and luv'em they really get me going and keep me going.

Always fancied ibiza but to stingy to pay the club entry fees and beer prices :lol::lol:


----------

